# leis/humb



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

good luck to all attending the donny dome tomorrow..

im there with 2 ped pets

actually that should read.. lincs/humb...oops...


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

ooh I'll be seeing you there then, am there with two HHPs  Indy and Gypsy-Rose

absolutely kakking myself at minute *cries in a corner*


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

why are you kakking yourself?


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Good Luck Guys ,have a lovely day .Im not out this weekend ,but out with 2 next sat


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Leslie, good luck to you and yours next week


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

rcmadd said:


> why are you kakking yourself?


Gypsy's first ever show and she had a temper tantrum earlier - just hoping she doesn't eat a judge


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Keep meaning to do this show one year. Maybe next. Judges just not been right for any cat to use both show entries.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

show is moving to the newark showground next year.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Maybe not then.


----------

